# Wanted: Players in Mississauga, Ontario



## Wolffenjugend (Apr 18, 2004)

Shoot me an email: fenris_wolff@hotmail.com

D&D 3.5, ongoing campaign, meet every other Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Galeman (May 6, 2004)

Emailed!!!


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (May 9, 2004)

You sure? I don't think I got it...

oops, yes I did.


----------

